# No celeste and no star fragments after wishing on a TON of shooting stars



## Lotusblossom (Jul 5, 2020)

I geuss it's because I've been time traveling?? So there was a meteor shower and I thought whenever theres one of those celeste has to be there but couldnt find her then fell asleep so the next day I tried to time travel back to find celeste and there was shooting stars but I still couldnt find celeste and then it became morning in the game so I time traveled again backwards to a night time and all of a sudden for some reason idk why or what I did but it was a new day and that lady sorry forget her name made the announcements for a new day but she said it was a meteor shower that day too and yet I still couldnt find celeste. . I wished on the most shooting stars I've ever seen on both of the players on the island and then I think I might've time traveled again but anyways no star fragments ever showed up...


----------



## Serabee (Jul 5, 2020)

So, I don't think Celeste is a guarantee to show up at meteor showers.

Also, time travelling shouldn't affect getting them... at least, not forwards. I've heard people say they may not show up if you TT backwards. But, it's possible that time travelling forward again will spawn the ones you were supposed to get. Sort of how, if you order an item from the catalog then TT back, you won't get it. Until you move forward another day. But I'm not sure, I've always been super careful NOT to TT backwards after a meteor shower out of paranoia


----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2020)

When I time travel after a meteor shower not just one day forward I don’t get star fragments


----------



## petrichr (Jul 5, 2020)

This happened to a friend who came to wish on my island when the game was quite new. She couldn't remember if she TT'ed after returning home or not but we think that's what must have happened. She had been cycling villagers that night. We tried a few tricks from googling but they never spawned. At least she got her 300+ achievement.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 5, 2020)

If you TT more than one day forward, then you won't be able to collect the star fragments. You're only able to collect star fragments on the in-game day immediately after you wish on shooting stars.


----------

